# Am I being Daft?



## Roxy19 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

Just want some friendly advise. Not sure if my feelings are silly or not!  

Me and my best friend are very close. We used to work together and live very near each other so were together all the time. When she got divorced her ex left her in a mess which ment she had to move 40 miles away to live with her parents again  . To help her she lived with us 3 nights a week to save petrol coming over to work.  Anyway, in the end she got a local job and met her boyfriend. We stay in touch and see each other when we can. As expected she has a new group of friends, whom I love and am friends with. 

Ok so the problem is, one of her friends just seems to want to wind me up constantly on ********. Every time she is with my friend she announces it. It's got worse since my friend had a baby. Pictures go on at least 3 times a day. If they talk late one night that goes on. I changed my ******** picture to me and my friends baby and with in an hour she did it too. 

Please nobody think I am jealous, because I am not. It's just I can't help but feel like its aimed at me because I am so far away and can't do things with her constantly. Like she babysat a few weeks back and announced it 4 times?!  Other people have noticed her posts and commented that they would be a bit miffed too.  I just feel like its all for my benefit because I don't live round the corner from her. I try not to let it get me down but now it is starting too. 

I find it hard enough being away from my friend  and godson. She just makes me feel worse! 
Anyone else had people like this to deal with? 

Thankyou xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Why not block her friend? Then she can't see or copy you if that us the case?


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Roxy,

It sounds like you could be right.

But do you know what, the reason she's doing it might surprise you!  SHE is JEALOUS of YOU.  She's trying to compete with you, and the fact she's still doing it means she's not 'winning'.

I know it's really tough, but when you look at it like that, you've got to feel sorry for her really.  What you can do though to help try and ease your mind is change a few settings on your ********.  Hide her from your newsfeed then you don't have to see her pathetic status updates unless you go on to her timeline.  If you want to take it a step further you can add her to your restricted list so you can post without her seeing it.

All the advantages of defriending without the hassle!  Joking aside though, it means you're in control of what she sees and also what you see.

Hope that helps and good luck xx


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Roxy

I would guess that your "friend" is jealous of you in some way, most likely of your closeness to your best mate and feels the need to show you that she is there with her in a way to try and make you jelaous.

Maybe you are a little? It isn't bad if you were to be, its only natural. Not of the friendship but just in the way that you can't just pop round for a cup of tea and a catch up and there she is ramming the fact that she can down your throat? 

Don't let her get to you. Your friendship sounds strong and has survived and sounds like will always be there so hold onto that and like Dudders said, just hide her stories and comments so you don't have to see them, only if you want to. 

x


----------



## Roxy19 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Thankyou Dudders, I had never even thought of it like that! And I am rubbish on ********! Lol. I have hidden her now, I hope so I don't see everything she posts!  My best friend has said a million times that this friend does not really have anyone else, so I did feel sorry for her at first! And she is a nice girl. Hopefully it will be better now I cant see!! Xx

Thankyou Barbster, I am very jealous of the fact I don't live closer! I would move i a heart beat if I could! I do need to remember that our friendship is strong. I just cant understand why this girl would want to upset me, because I wouldn't think of doing that to anyone! She is hopefully hidden now so will see how that goes! Xx

Thankyou JJ1 I am crap on ********! I cant block her because she would wonder why, but hopefully I have her on my restricted list now! Xx


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Hi Roxy19
I totally agree with "Dudders" 
This has happened to me years ago and it turned out this girl was jealous of how me and "my friend" we so close.
I was very shocked at the length's women go to when they are jealous - very pathetic


----------

